# Monteith Pale Ale.



## Stouter (15/5/17)

Went to a local food and drinks expo last weekend and came across this pale ale being served up by a mobile setup. Nice drop with plenty of aroma, but when I asked the guy what hops they used for it he got a bit defensive and explained they couldn't say. All a bit secret squirrel. I didn't realise I was out of line by asking the question (not the first time, I was mildly pissed and probably had the wrong tone). He picked me straight away as a home brewer and chatted for a bit, but still wouldn't offer any extra info.
Still though, nice drop.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (15/5/17)

Try the Black too, it's delicious.


----------



## mtb (15/5/17)

Maybe the few six packs I've had were aged too long in the bottle, or not stored very well, but I've never been a fan - which is a shame since it's usually pretty well priced (or always on special because people don't buy it, not sure). Tastes a little bland in comparison to other pales.


----------



## Coodgee (15/5/17)

Stouter said:


> Went to a local food and drinks expo last weekend and came across this pale ale being served up by a mobile setup. Nice drop with plenty of aroma, but when I asked the guy what hops they used for it he got a bit defensive and explained they couldn't say. All a bit secret squirrel. I didn't realise I was out of line by asking the question (not the first time, I was mildly pissed and probably had the wrong tone). He picked me straight away as a home brewer and chatted for a bit, but still wouldn't offer any extra info.
> Still though, nice drop.


he probably just didn't know... I had some Monteith spiced beer about 15 years ago and I disliked it so much I've never tried another Monteiths. I was at Dan Murphy's on the weekend, out of town, and I tried Moa session ale. This is the blurb on the back: 

Moa Session Pale Ale is an easy drinking, balanced, new world style Pale Ale. A blend of Crystal and Pale Ale malts are complemented by Kohatu, Nelson Sauvin, Cascade and Motueka hops, producing a beer with toasty malt flavours and earthy, yet tropical fruit hop tones.

Sounds pretty bloody nice! But it was terrible. One of the worst commercial beers Iv'e tasted. It must have been quite old because there was no hop aroma or flavour at all. More aroma in a xxxx gold. It was actually one the least well balanced and least easy drinking beers I have ever tasted. Bitter to the extreme. no idea what the IBU was but it was just a harsh, lingering bitterness that stays with you after every sip. Almost metallic aftertaste it was so bitter. No malt feel or flavour to balance it out at all.


----------



## stewy (15/5/17)

Maybe I've never had a fresh bottle but every one I've tried has been underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (15/5/17)

I think it's a nice summer thirst quencher.

Not so much a fan of their 'Golden lager' it's overly sweet with a strong banana flavour. 

Their Black beer is very nice though.


----------

